# mayocoba beans?



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

anybody experienced with them?

interesting link here, btw:http://classes.lls.edu/s2001/biolaw/beanpatent.html

and here:
http://www.law.duke.edu/journals/dlt...2dltr0008.html

should i x-post to 'digging'? i am primarily looking for recipes and ideas (tho' i'm saving some to plant- ooh, better watch out for the patent lawyers!







)

most recipes i'm seeing call for bacon etc, & i'm out. i know there're a lot of veggie moms with ideas, i'm sure.









searches are not getting me much farther than synonyms & 'good in salads & soups'. well, duh!

i need IDEAS, people. i am soaking right now!

suse


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

ok, serial post, since no one else will :LOL (seriously, no one ever responds to my 'weird food' questions. am i really eating that much obscure food?)

anyway, i cooked 'em with a cayenne pepper, vidalia onion, garlic, and sea salt. (ok, i found some country ham trimmings in the freezer. you caught me.) served with barley w/ shitakes in butter. and a salad of cucumbers, olive, haricot vert, onion, orange segments. and a couple of leftover andouille. not exactly vegetarian, but by god, it was closer than usual. the carnivores in the house ate it up.

mayocoba beans are very good, if you are looking to expand your bean repetoire. if you see them in the hispanic section pick 'em up. delish.

suse


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

Sounds great! Kudo's to your creativity!

Czen


----------



## toraji (Apr 3, 2003)

I'd never heard of "mayacoba" but used to eat "peruano" beans...googled the name and turns out they are the same things. They're great! We would soak them overnight, then sautee onions in a pot until carmelized/golden, then add the water, beans, a bay leaf and cook. You can add a chipotle to the cooking pot too, though sometimes I'd leave it out for the ****** palates (but it's definitely inferior this way). Cook until done and then garnish with shredded cabbage, cilantro, raw minced onion, and carrot, eat with tortillas and hot sauce.


----------

